# Vat 2008 Bmw



## todd (6 Jul 2008)

I am purchasing a demo model BMW 320D from a northern Ireland main BMW dealer, there is 8,000 miles on the clock, it has been registered in Northern Ireland to the dealer since early March (4 months old) The dealer tells me I could claim a 17.5% UK VAT refund.
If this is the case do I need an Irish business VAT number?
If I claim this VAT do I then have to pay 21% VAT here in the south.
What are my options?


----------



## doolittle (6 Jul 2008)

i too am buying a bmw demo and have spoken to the vro office about it and it will be classed as a new car and vrt will be as on new car and vat on the invoice .Plus u will lose the 4% in the diffence in the vat. my (my girlfriends) car will six months old next week and the dealer assures me it will have 100miles over the 6000kms.
look bmw.co.uk there are 100s of 2008 bmw on the site it also tell you the month when they were first reg. and the mileage.
get a good haggler on the phone as they are not really demos but discounted cars


----------



## todd (6 Jul 2008)

doolittle said:


> i too am buying a bmw demo and have spoken to the vro office about it and it will be classed as a new car and vrt will be as on new car and vat on the invoice .Plus u will lose the 4% in the diffence in the vat. my (my girlfriends) car will six months old next week and the dealer assures me it will have 100miles over the 6000kms.
> look bmw.co.uk there are 100s of 2008 bmw on the site it also tell you the month when they were first reg. and the mileage.
> get a good haggler on the phone as they are not really demos but discounted cars


----------



## todd (6 Jul 2008)

I see a comment on this website that Irish VAT is not applicaple if the car has over 6000 Kms even if it is less than 6 months old, are you sure it has to be over six months old?
Am I better to pay the dealer and ask them to keep it for another 2 months until it's six months old?


----------



## doolittle (6 Jul 2008)

100% sure on the 6 months, 6000kms the nice man in the vro was very specific
as for leaving the car for 2 months thats a long time. try the uk there is better value over there .
o yeah if the car is first reg on the 13/1/08 its 6 months old on the 13/7/08


----------



## Mahons (6 Jul 2008)

It definteily a case of both 6 months and 6000km, I almost got caught out with that. I was bringing down a 320D from Portadownwhich was only 3 months old. I'm now heading over to Manchester this wednesday to bring one home, it's 6 months old on Tuesdayand has 6k miles on the clock. Found them cheaper in the UK also.


----------



## maryt (7 Jul 2008)

I've just placed an order and given a deposit of €500 to a BMW dealer here for a new 520d M Sport.  It is of course, costing a fortune.  I just got an email to say the car has left the factory today.  Could I still cancel it and would I lose my deposit if I decided to buy a six month old similar car from England?


----------



## Mahons (7 Jul 2008)

You probably won't get your deposit back but they _*may*_ be willing to give you a credit note for it. I put a deposit on a car up north before realising the 6 month rule, so that was the best I could get out of them. I'll use it to get the car serviced next year. 

Mahons


----------



## doolittle (7 Jul 2008)

you can cancell it but you will lose your 500e they cant make you buy it. 500e is a little to lose to the 6000E in depecrition when your car hits real world values


----------



## doolittle (7 Jul 2008)

maryt said:


> I've just placed an order and given a deposit of €500 to a BMW dealer here for a new 520d M Sport. It is of course, costing a fortune. I just got an email to say the car has left the factory today. Could I still cancel it and would I lose my deposit if I decided to buy a six month old similar car from England?


  going by my reckoning if the m sport is manuel its in band b at 16% vrt. you  can get it in for 38500E all payed . with a 2.5 year warrainty


----------



## sse (7 Jul 2008)

Are you talking about UK "Vat Qualifying" vehicles? If so I believe what this means is that the VAT paid on the vehicle by a registered business in the UK can be reclaimed provided that there is no, absolutely no, private use. If the vehicle is sold on by the dealer then VAT has to be charged but can be reclaimed as above. If a vehicle becomes non-VAT qualifying, i.e. is sold to a private customer, its VAT Qualifying status is lost for its lifetime. I don't believe that UK VAT can be reclaimed by purchasers in the Irish Republic unless it's to a qualifying business (if then), but that I don't know for sure.

The Irish VAT "6 months/6000km" rule governs the application of Irish VAT on top of the Uk purchase price as far as I know.

I thought this was one of the recent scams caught by the Revenue/Customs  - i.e. VAT was being reclaimed in the UK on VAT-qualifying cars by "businesses" and the vehicles were being sold as "commercials" to avail of the flat rate of VRT. The seats etc. were then being put back into the cars and they were being run on UK plates for a year until sold on.

SSE


----------



## con28 (7 Jul 2008)

I have recently put a deposit on a 520d saloon demo model in the UK it was register in early march  2008  and has over  6000km  I do not intend to  bring the car into  the country until September, can anyone tell me if any documentation  is needed by the VRO to prove it was purchased when it was  6 months old


----------



## maryt (11 Jul 2008)

Doolittle - I had a look at different UK BMW Dealers and the best deal I could come up with was a 520d M Sport in manual (registered Dec. '07) with 7331 miles on the clock costing Sterling 29,995 (around €37,537).  I rang the VRO and they quoted me around €6,572 VRT to clear it = €44,109 + extra for anything outside the standard equipment.  How did you come up with €38,500 all in?


----------



## cancan (11 Jul 2008)

you won't get the uk vat back if you wish not to pay irish vat on entry - uk car must be new.
Irish car must have 6000miles/6 months old.

Is it really worth the saving to have some toerag from the garage clocking up 6000 miles in your car? They must love irish customers....


----------



## maryt (11 Jul 2008)

Well, considering its going to cost me over E53000 to buy new from a dealer here I thought I should check out all my options first.  Just couldn't make out how doolittle said I could get one all in for E38,500 if I bought from England.


----------



## doolittle (11 Jul 2008)

marty- the m-sport  i saw was £25000( now sold). I would easily expect a grand  . SO lets say £24K which equals 29,993euro and roughly 8500 to clear bit more for mettillic and leather.  that 38500.
buy a jan model for the cheaper road tax not a dec 07 which will lumber u with the old road tax.
the  thing to rember is that these "demos" are heavily discounted cars sold out the back door. THings are bad in the uk too
I would get a serouisly good haggler on the phone . as they will move on the price.
http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/auc/car_details/0,,1260_159980106__,00.html?currentCh=WBANX120X0CZ46476
this one fits the bill


----------



## doolittle (12 Jul 2008)

*VEHICLE REGISTRATION TAX (VRT) ENQUIRY* *CALCULATION OF VRT CHARGE BASED ON CO2 EMISSIONS*  DATE: 12 July 2008  TIME: 09:47   STATISTICAL CODE: 45585297  MAKE: BMW  MODEL: 520 ALL VERSIONS (From Sept. 1990)  VERSION: D E60 M SPORT 04DR / SALOON / MANUAL / DIESEL /  *CO2 EMISSIONS:* 158</STRONG>
 MILEAGE: 3909 MILES  CUSTOMER CO2 EMISSIONS: 136  DATE OF FIRST REGISTRATION: JANUARY 2008   Revenue Information Customer Information  OPEN MARKET SELLING PRICE: €47440 €42922  RATE OF TAX: 24% 16%  *VEHICLE REGISTRATION TAX: 
(payable on enquiry date)* *€11385* *€6867*  theres the vrt on it plus 400e at most for leather and metallic


----------



## doolittle (12 Jul 2008)

its a bit packed looking. VRT on the OMSP is 16% of 42922e  is 6867e assuming  co2 emmisons of 136g


----------



## con28 (12 Jul 2008)

so is this correct, if you do not pay vat on your purchase in the UK you will have to pay vat here at 21 % even if has 6000km and is 6 months old


----------



## ccraig (14 Jul 2008)

sterling hit .8 on friday, as low as its ever been. Dont just use your bank to convert your euro to sterling, contact xe and currency.ie . You can also do a forward locking in todays rates which might save a few more quid


----------



## paulo99 (14 Jul 2008)

And don't forget you get a 3 year warranty in UK (2 years here on BMW). So when you buy the 6 month old car you will still have a warranty longer than buying new car here, its a no brainer to me. Buy 6+ old month BMW with 6,000km, you wont have to go through process of paying 21% VAT here on the OMSP and then reclaiming the 17.5 VAT from UK.


----------



## cancan (14 Jul 2008)

you can't reclaim the uk vat if the car is not new....
"The thing is that any car that's younger than 6 months old or any car with less than 6,000km on the clock is considered to be new from a VAT point of view - some EU rule."

Hence the irish rule to couneract this...


----------

